# Salsbury Goose



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

1 egg
2 tbsp breadcrumbs
½ tsp garlic powder
¼ t black pepper
pinch lawry's seasoning salt
1 to 2 larger ground goose breasts (meaning 4 halfs) 
3 tbsp flour, divided
2 tbsp olive oil
1 ½ c water
2 tbsp ketchup
2 tsp Worcester sauce
1 tsp beef bouillon granules
¼ tsp onion powder 
½ can cream of mushroom soup

Combine meat with egg, breadcrumbs, garlic powder, black pepper, seasoning salt. Mix well. Form patties about ½" thick. Coat patties in 2 tbsp flour. Heat olive oil in large frying pan brown on both sides. Remove patties from pan.

Add 1 tbsp flour to frying pan drippings, gradually add water, mix well. Add ketchup, Worcester sauce, beef bouillon, onion powder, and cream of mushroom soup. Mix to a boil. Add patties simmer and cover until patties are done (approx. 20 minutes).

You can also put the patties in a crock pot. Be sure to put some of the sauce on the bottom first and then on top of the patties. It can cook for several hours on low heat. Be sure to stir every once and a while.

For the guys from West Dakota Waterfowlers, Minot Chapter of Delta Waterfowl, Sarah doubled the sauce as I prefer it that way.

Trust me when I say this one will not disappoint! YUM YUM YUM


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks for posting that Leo..and thanks to Sarah :wink:

I can say that this is one of THE BEST goose recipes I have ever tasted!!!!

Simply unbelievable!! :beer:


----------

